# How to remove trim from Halo recessed lighting??



## rdiggidy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just bought my first house (built in 2006) and I'm trying to get some painting done. 

I want to remove the trim from my recessed lighting for the painting project, but so far I'm having no success. 

I took out the light bulb and "pinched" the spring loaded clips that were visible where the light bulb screws in. Those clips weren't securing the trim to the ceiling, they were just securing the ceramic piece where the light bulb screws in to the trim (sorry, don't know the name of the item where the light bulb screws in). So now the ceramic piece is sitting above the trim, so if I tried to screw the light bulb back in it would just push further up into the ceiling.

I've googled my little heart out and can't figure out how to get this trim out.

I am 95% sure the lights are made by Cooper Lighting (based on generic warranty paper work found in the house), however there is no model or other information visible from the inside of the light.

Here are a few pictures of what I'm looking at. The pictures are of 2 different light fixtures (both the exact same model) so you can see the one where I "popped out" the ceramic piece and the other where all I have done is removed the light bulb.

Thanks for any help!

(You can see in the pictures my scratches to the trim from attempted to push, pull, and turn the little tabs)


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

Just pull it down. It is held in place by springs in the frame of the light. Get your nails under the edge, and your thumbs on the inside and pull. Or, since the socket is loose, stick a finger in that hole (not the socket!) and pull. It will come down, unless some dummy has glued it in place.


----------



## rdiggidy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! I tried pulling on it lightly yesterday, but I will try a firm tug when I get home from work today. 

So what happens with the springs that are holding it in place? Will they detach, just strech enough for me to undo them or will they break and need to be replaced?


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

rdiggidy said:


> Thanks for the reply! I tried pulling on it lightly yesterday, but I will try a firm tug when I get home from work today.
> 
> So what happens with the springs that are holding it in place? Will they detach, just strech enough for me to undo them or will they break and need to be replaced?


They are just spring metal that holds against the side of the trim by friction. As you pull the trim down they flex enough to let go, and they usually stay in place. I have seen a bad installation where the spring clips weren't attached properly to the housing and came loose, but it really isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Possibly they were alos installed before the paint fulled dried
So they might be stuck a little


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> They are just spring metal that holds against the side of the trim by friction


Rotate/twist a little as you pull it down.


----------



## rdiggidy (Aug 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:

A firm tug and it came right down. Thank you all for the help!

I'm sure I'll be back for more advise before long


----------



## LonnieB (Sep 5, 2013)

How do I install the spring (Angle shaped) back on the trim to hold in the lens on my square shaped 9.625" recessed light fixture and attach the trim and lens back on?


----------

